# Help on How To Aim



## GergTheGiraffe (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey Im pretty new to shooting and making slingshots.

I was just wondering if someone could give me some pointers and tips on how to aim properly and effectively.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

This is one way. There are many others. This describes the classic target style of shooting.

1) *Consistency*. *Do everything the same way every time.* This leads to accuracy.

2) *Feet*: position your feet so that they are comfortable, equal weight on each foot. Don't lock your knees. In the martial arts the stance is called a "back stance". Modify that martial arts stance by putting equal weight on each foot. Don't sink so low in the stance as your "style" probably taught you. Your front foot position can control the windage (right , left) of a shot. Learn about it by experimenting with foot position.

3) *Waist*: Waist should be facing 3/4 towards the target. A line from the target should intersect a line through your hips (right to left) at a 45 degree angle (more or less as is comfortable for you).

4) *Shoulders*: Shoulders are parallel to the hips.

5) *Head*: Your face should be directly towards the target. Neck relaxed and comfortable. *Chin at the same level every time, facing the same direction every time*.

6) *Gripping Hand and Arm*: Wrist straight. Elbow down.

7) *Release Hand and Arm*: Elbow high, *Anchor to the exact same point every time*. I anchor with my thumb nail in the corner of my mouth, last knuckle of the first finger on my cheek bone, last knuckle of my thumb on the corner of my jaw bone. Same way every time.

8) *Breathing*: Attitude is one of calmness, *relax*. Breathing is slow and steady as you are aiming. When you decide you are ready to fire take one half of a breath and hold. Release within the next three seconds if the sight picture is correct. If not, breathe and start again or even drop the sling and restart the process.

9) *Release*: Release should be a function of both pushing and pulling. A slight push forward with the gripping hand and a slight tightening of the muscles between the shoulder blades should "pop" the ball from between your fingers. You don't actually release with your fingers. Your grip on the ball should be such that you are barely holding it from release, thus it should SLIP from your fingers when you tighten the muscles between your shoulder blades.

10) *Follow Through*: *Starts before you release* and *ends* a second *after you release*. You must ensure that you do not decide to drop your gripping hand, or force your release, or drop your release hand or elbow. Everything remains, or naturally recoils after the shot. There is no relaxation until the shot is free and clear.

Memorize these ten points and go through them with EVERY SHOT.

These are just pointers from an old archer. There are many ways to skin a cat. These pointers worked for me and I hope they work for you. They are not the only way. They are only one way.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

OlSpookASA explained it well.

Alternatively you go the esteemed Mr Bill Hays YouTube site 



 , this link is for an instructional accurate shooting video

And he has several instruction shot video on accurate shooting gangster style, or slingshot turned to to side so the bands are vertical.

Which as many of shoot, as it among the most accurate ways to shoot for most of us.

The primary things are to reduce the variables to an absolute minimum, such as range to target, draw length, anchor point, ammo weight, stance, foot placement, breathing, release, etc

Good Luck.

Cheers Allan


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Check out a few threds disscussing this topic there are a bunch around, and of course check what Master Hays has to offer. A combo of the knowledge around here and Mr Hays should have you on a very good path to greatness. Over complicating things will not help you either everyone has a certain way that works and doesnt. The goal is to search for that one that does.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I draw to the nose and turn the pouch so tat I can see my thumb nail. Then align your nail with the fork just as you would a gun with the iron sight. Then the target is on top of you nail and shoot. This works for me best because I shoot guns and us that method before. It is opposite but the same concept. The target in the picture should be on top of th middle dot. The outside dots are your forks and the middle dot is you thumbnail. Tak in mind that this will shorten your draw and give a little less power, but it is the same thing for every slingshot that I use and it ia accurate. Also Romberg stance and breathing. I draw straight over my arm and stand side ways. Oh and close one eye. Do a goggle search one eye dome nice and find yours. This works for me because I shoot guns but if you shoot bows I don't know what you would do but I assume that everything would cross over.


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

Interesting, the first thing Bill says is the first thing is the slingshot.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

I see people posting elaborate systems and techniques here, and I'm just sitting here so lost. Unlike the operation of a firearm, my use of slingshots and slings are purely instinctive. Look at an object in your room pretty far away, point at it, if you look down your finger you're probably aiming directly at the object. We all have this sense, it's just a matter of getting experience with it. But, whatever works for you, works for you. I used slings long before I used slingshots, and aiming with a sling is all instinct and muscle memory. Practice with it, allow it to become an extension of your arm and mind.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

To a point I agree Decoy.

However there are certain basics which can and will help any beginner, and those who even have some experience, to become better shooters.

There are several here on the forum who are quite frankly simply absolutely amazing shooters.

Myself I am not one of them; but I am as good as I desire to be, at this point in my life.

Knowing with both my heavy bands and ammo/shot; along with accuracy sufficient to 30 meters plus to consistently hit within around 15 mm of where I want.

A lot less at less than 30eters though fairly obviously.
Like out to 20 meters, if my shot is 8 mm off my exact point of aim (POI), well let's just say I get pretty dang angry at myself.

Oh and I draw aim as I draw, and release for max power, in around a second or so.

Therefore, sure there definately is a feel, BUT this is developed from basics practiced for years Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

Certainly you're much more skilled than me with a slingshot, i'm still a beginner. I'm just voicing how i've been successful so far. Would I like to be more accurate? certainly, and with time, that will happen.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

May I be so bold,as to suggest that you go to Mr. Bill Hays Pocket Predator web site.

There you will see not only some of the world's best, most accurate production, and custom slingshots. But there is a,link called "Shooting" on which Mr. Hays has several short YouTube video in the most easy to understand instructional technique around; where he shows you all of what he does.

Which very few can come close to. being his equal, much less his better.

Yes, I personally like the man, and have a small number of his Slingshots in my collection.

This will be increasing over time, as they are among the world's most comfortable to shoot.
Particularly with a Custom of a model still yet to be decided, as there are just so many to select from.

Cheers Allan


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

I used to watch his videos, I may have to delve back into them. He is an incredible shot.


----------

